# Need help finding an ingredient



## xoticsoaps

Does anyone know where I can buy pyrithione zinc? I've looked online, but I can't seem to find anything other than Alibaba and I have no clue how to use that site.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

It's like amazon, only you're buying in bulk. Like half a tonne! Scary stuff at times. 

I've never heard of that sort of zinc, sorry. Is it for a specific recipe?


----------



## Susie

Here's a link to what it is used for:

http://www.drugs.com/cdi/pyrithione-zinc-shampoo.html


----------



## goji_fries

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> It's like amazon, only you're buying in bulk. Like half a tonne! Scary stuff at times.
> 
> I've never heard of that sort of zinc, sorry. Is it for a specific recipe?



I used to search alibaba years ago before it was even somewhat known. Some sellers sell smaller amounts in the few hundred dollars range and there are some with like a 5 ton minimum. WOW:crazy:


----------



## cmzaha

https://www.spectrumchemical.com/OA...ithione_Z1025.jsp?minisite=10020&respid=22372. It is fantastic in shampoo at least for me it is


----------



## xoticsoaps

Pyrithione zinc, can be used to treat face dandruff & facial dermatitis. I have my own facial soap recipe that I would love to work this into for personal use.

It's the large minimum orders on Alibaba that scare me off from becoming familiar with the site. Since this is for my own skin issues, I may just give it a go anyway. Although, I don't actually have extra hundreds just lying around. 

After looking more closely at the listing on Alibaba, I realized that quite a few suppliers have a minimum order for pyrithione zinc of 1 kilogram (2.2 lbs)! So, I will be attempting my first purchase from the site very soon hopefully. Yay


----------



## snappyllama

Just an idea (sorry if you've already considered this)... Honey and tea tree oil are often used to relieve dermatitis and might be nice additions to your soap as well.  I have facial dermatitis which is now controlled with prescription medication, but I did have limited success with home remedies of pyrithione zinc, honey and tea tree oil.


----------



## cmzaha

xoticsoaps said:


> After looking more closely at the listing on Alibaba, I realized that quite a few suppliers have a minimum order for pyrithione zinc of 1 kilogram (2.2 lbs)! So, I will be attempting my first purchase from the site very soon hopefully. Yay


Let me know how it goes through Alibaba, I would also like to acquire some. I use a particular shampoo that keep my scalp eczema under control that contains pyrithione. It is quite costly through the chemical houses. Gallade Chem also carries it, which is the company I purchase my lye from.


----------



## lenarenee

Try contacting a pharmacy, especially a compounding  pharmacy. They may have some on hand and sell you a small amount.


----------



## xoticsoaps

snappyllama said:


> Just an idea (sorry if you've already considered this)... Honey and tea tree oil are often used to relieve dermatitis and might be nice additions to your soap as well. I have facial dermatitis which is now controlled with prescription medication, but I did have limited success with home remedies of pyrithione zinc, honey and tea tree oil.



Cool idea. I did consider that in a separate soap recipe, but didn't think to add to the soap with zinc powder. I think I'll try it, but I'm on the fence with the tea tree oil. Thanks.




cmzaha said:


> Let me know how it goes through Alibaba, I would also like to acquire some. I use a particular shampoo that keep my scalp eczema under control that contains pyrithione. It is quite costly through the chemical houses. Gallade Chem also carries it, which is the company I purchase my lye from.



I'll keep this thread updated, and thanks for the tip on Gallade Chem. Until now I'd never heard of them before, but if they sell this powder too then I'll check them out.

Uhh...on second thought I just checkout their prices and I will definitely NOT be buying from them. On Ali it's like $15-$30 per kilogram (2.2lbs). I just hope that I don't get ripped off or something.


----------



## Saponista

Be careful with taxes and duties when ordering from alibaba. I ordered some soap molds and ended up paying a lot of tax on top of the purchase price for them.


----------



## cmzaha

That is a good thought Lenarenee. :smile: about the compounding pharmacist. LOL, did not say Gallade was cheap!! Only find their lye is cheap and I do not have to pay shipping


----------



## new12soap

They aren't the same, of course, but you may want to try zinc oxide. It's the active ingredient in calamine lotion and diaper creams, it is great for all sorts of skin conditions. It is also fairly easy to find and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## emi

xoticsoaps said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy pyrithione zinc? I've looked online, but I can't seem to find anything other than Alibaba and I have no clue how to use that site.



I know this is a super old post, but I'm very curious if you got anywhere with those companies. I'm so ashamed to say that all the products I use are natural or homemade, except Head and Shoulders which I'm sick about! I've tried all the natural anti-dandruff products and nothing works except H&S. I even get seborrhea on my face and near my ears. I have cream with pyrithione zinc in it that I use for non scalp areas like my face that works like a charm. I just can't get it all into my scalp since it's a relatively greasy cream. So now that I've just recently and very excitedly learned how to make soap, I was going to attempt shampoo and then dandruff shampoo for myself!

I checked those sites, Alibaba and Gallade Chemical. The pricing was confusing on the Gallade sight. It listed "1GM - $129.37" .... as in "gram"?! Am I reading that right?? Alibaba had it for "$40-$60" per kilo, but it was coming from China so I'm wondering about taxes and shipping costs, not to mention quality. The suggestion to call a compounding pharmacy sounds like a good idea.  

and i'm sorry but tea tea does not work for me. at all. it just feels like it is with all the tingling. But it doesn't change a thing for me. I think it actually makes it worse. 

I might also try getting and using zinc oxide as suggested on this thread. If you're still on this forum, I'd love to know how your search went for this pyrithione zinc powder, some 6 years ago!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

emi said:


> I've tried all the natural anti-dandruff products and nothing works except H&S. I even get seborrhea on my face and near my ears.



Polysorbate 80 is a wonderful option to shampoo. It's gooey but *Do NOT wet your hands*. If you do, the Poly-80 moves like cement! LOL Pour some in a saucer and use your fingertips to dip and apply. Focus on covering the scalp, starting at the hairline. Finger comb from the hair line, working up toward the crown, adding more as needed. Wait about 5 minutes. Add enough water to create a bit of a lather and massage the scalp. Rinse thoroughly with warm water.



> I have cream with pyrithione zinc in it that I use for non scalp areas  like my face that works like a charm. I just can't get it all into my  scalp since it's a relatively greasy cream. So now that I've just  recently and very excitedly learned how to make soap, I was going to  attempt shampoo and then dandruff shampoo for myself!


Another option would be to add a bit of your cream to your shampoo recipe.

   :bunny:


----------



## donna12345

Hi. New here. Just looking through. But chimeing  in. Making Cosmetics. That is a site of many products and VERY informative on them. You may find something useful.


----------



## cmzaha

You might try calling Lonza and get a lead where to purchase. This is another name for Pyrithione Zinc   http://glenncorp.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/2014_11_ZincOmadine_TDS_lowres.pdf


----------



## lenarenee

Ask a pharmacist where you can get it; especially a good compounding pharmacy.


----------



## penelopejane

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/5ptmSkM8jnkCjRvR8x61xN2/how-do-i-get-rid-of-dandruff

I watched this the other night > new (I think) info about dandruff cures.


----------



## emi

Wow thanks for all the replies. I really wasn't expecting any! I'm going to start with making a good basic liquid shampoo. Then I'll first try just adding the pyritione zinc cream I have into the recipe as recommended. Then I'll try the zinx oxide since that's as easy as ordering it on amazon. The pyrithione zinc and zinc omadine I can only find on chemical sites like alibaba and gallade chemical which both only sell to businesses, which I am not. So maybe calling a compounding pharmacy is my best bet. The stuff doesn't require a prescription, but my only concern is that they might have some kind of policy that doesn't allow them to sell unpackaged items that are not on the market, especially a pure chemical. But it's definitely worth a try. 

It's kinda crazy how difficult this is. I've tried all the different types of dandruff shampoos on the market that has things such as salicylic acid, that horrible smelling coal tar, natural but completely useless tea tree oil or menthol, and whatever else is out there and none of them work for me. But pyrithione zinc works like a charm every time for years and years. And I've searched for shampoos with pyrithione zinc in it, which are few but definitely out there, but they are sooo expensive! Head and Shoulders is the cheapest and does the job just fine because I know all I need is that single chemical in it. I know this doesn't matter to a lot of people, but Procter and Gamble, the maker of H&S tests on animals which I really try to avoid. But after all the searching and failing to find anything reasonably affordable, I just gave up and continued with H&S. But I'm feeling a renewed sense of hope in all this, thanks to you all!


----------



## emi

Zany_in_CO said:


> Polysorbate 80 is a wonderful option to shampoo. It's gooey but *Do NOT wet your hands*. If you do, the Poly-80 moves like cement! LOL Pour some in a saucer and use your fingertips to dip and apply. Focus on covering the scalp, starting at the hairline. Finger comb from the hair line, working up toward the crown, adding more as needed. Wait about 5 minutes. Add enough water to create a bit of a lather and massage the scalp. Rinse thoroughly with warm water.
> 
> Another option would be to add a bit of your cream to your shampoo recipe.
> 
> :bunny:



Yes, I'm definitely going to try adding my cream into my shampoo recipe! Thank you that's a great idea!

About the polysorbate-80. I looked it up and it seems to be a something used to help dissolve or emulsify into something else, commonly used as an inactive ingredient. I wasn't able to find anything on using it as a cleanser or shampoo. How did you come to know to use this as a shampoo? And did you mean to use it as a regular shampoo or specifically for dandruff?

Save​


----------



## Zany_in_CO

emi said:


> About the polysorbate-80. I looked it up and it seems to be a something used to help dissolve or emulsify into something else, commonly used as an inactive ingredient. I wasn't able to find anything on using it as a cleanser or shampoo. How did you come to know to use this as a shampoo? And did you mean to use it as a regular shampoo or specifically for dandruff?


Oh, it was just one of those things that I learned while messing around. There's a Japanese-based cosmetic company called DHC. I had been buying their products for years. One of their top sellers is a Deep Cleansing Oil. I liked it. The ingredients were fairly simple, so I duplicated it. It was a combo of Olive Oil, Fractionated Coconut Oil, Polysorbate 80, and vitamin E. It took a bit of T & E but eventually I got it to where I couldn't tell mine from the real thing. Then one day I thought "This works on my face, why not try it in my greasy ole locks?" I did. It worked. Then I tried just the polysorbate 80 without the rest of the stuff and that worked too. I use it between shampoos or as a clarifier  before shampooing. And once in a while, I even use it for it's intended purpose! LOL

The last person I recommended it to had a grandson with severe eczema in his scalp. Nothing she tried worked and she was desperate. She tried shampooing his hair with  poly-80 and it worked like a charm! That's why I think it might work for you. (cross fingers)

I'm not braggin', I'm just sayin'... it makes me happy to know that I helped someone, 'ya know what I mean?

ETA: DHC Deep Cleansing Oil Link:
http://www.dhccare.com/deep-cleansi...jaROuKXYf8vvO3db9J1fSglEojAZuhQF__xoCc5rw_wcB

Oh my gosh... when I last bought this stuff it must have been 12 years or so ago... at that time it was about $8.00. Now it's $28!!! And the ingredients have changed. Hmmm.


----------



## emi

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh, it was just one of those things that I learned while messing around. There's a Japanese-based cosmetic company called DHC. I had been buying their products for years. One of their top sellers is a Deep Cleansing Oil. I liked it. The ingredients were fairly simple, so I duplicated it. It was a combo of Olive Oil, Fractionated Coconut Oil, Polysorbate 80, and vitamin E. It took a bit of T & E but eventually I got it to where I couldn't tell mine from the real thing. Then one day I thought "This works on my face, why not try it in my greasy ole locks?" I did. It worked. Then I tried just the polysorbate 80 without the rest of the stuff and that worked too. I use it between shampoos or as a clarifier  before shampooing. And once in a while, I even use it for it's intended purpose! LOL
> 
> The last person I recommended it to had a grandson with severe eczema in his scalp. Nothing she tried worked and she was desperate. She tried shampooing his hair with  poly-80 and it worked like a charm! That's why I think it might work for you. (cross fingers)
> 
> I'm not braggin', I'm just sayin'... it makes me happy to know that I helped someone, 'ya know what I mean?
> 
> ETA: DHC Deep Cleansing Oil Link:
> http://www.dhccare.com/deep-cleansi...jaROuKXYf8vvO3db9J1fSglEojAZuhQF__xoCc5rw_wcB
> 
> Oh my gosh... when I last bought this stuff it must have been 12 years or so ago... at that time it was about $8.00. Now it's $28!!! And the ingredients have changed. Hmmm.



Wow that's crazy how the polysorbate alone worked so well! It would seem by the ingredients that it would be the vitamin E oil or the other oils known for it's skin moisturizing properties. Polysorbate 80 is literally defined as something used just to help combine other ingredients, as an "emulsifier", an inactive ingredient. That's some real experimenting and thinking outside of the box! I'll definitely give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## Soapmaker145

emi said:


> Wow thanks for all the replies. I really wasn't expecting any! I'm going to start with making a good basic liquid shampoo. Then I'll first try just adding the pyritione zinc cream I have into the recipe as recommended. Then I'll try the zinx oxide since that's as easy as ordering it on amazon. The pyrithione zinc and zinc omadine I can only find on chemical sites like alibaba and gallade chemical which both only sell to businesses, which I am not. So maybe calling a compounding pharmacy is my best bet. The stuff doesn't require a prescription, but my only concern is that they might have some kind of policy that doesn't allow them to sell unpackaged items that are not on the market, especially a pure chemical. But it's definitely worth a try.



Pyrithione Zinc is not soluble in water.  H&S manufacturer must use some other ingredients to make it soluble or at least remain in suspension.  I think just adding the cream to a liquid shampoo may not work.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

emi said:


> Polysorbate 80 is literally defined as something used just to help combine other ingredients, as an "emulsifier", an inactive ingredient. That's some real experimenting and thinking outside of the box! I'll definitely give it a try. Thank you!


You're welcome! Altho most of us refer to it as an "emulsifier", technically, it is a "solubizer" -- meaning, it has the ability to dissolve oil. (That's why I use it to get grease spots out of my soaping tee-shirts before tossing them in the washing machine.) Once the oil is dissolved in Polysorbate-80 (or -20), it can then be added to water-based products, i.e., body mists, liquid soap. etc. No more "oil-slick" floating on top of the product.


----------



## redhead1226

xoticsoaps said:


> Pyrithione zinc, can be used to treat face dandruff & facial dermatitis. I have my own facial soap recipe that I would love to work this into for personal use.
> 
> It's the large minimum orders on Alibaba that scare me off from becoming familiar with the site. Since this is for my own skin issues, I may just give it a go anyway. Although, I don't actually have extra hundreds just lying around.
> 
> After looking more closely at the listing on Alibaba, I realized that quite a few suppliers have a minimum order for pyrithione zinc of 1 kilogram (2.2 lbs)! So, I will be attempting my first purchase from the site very soon hopefully. Yay



Alibaba has larger quantities and aliexpress has small quantities. One in the same.


----------



## Susie

Have you tried Selsun Blue?  I am asking because it would give you a second option of ingredient to try.


----------



## emi

Susie said:


> Have you tried Selsun Blue?  I am asking because it would give you a second option of ingredient to try.



Yup, I sure have. I've tried pretty much all the drug store brands. Denorex, Nizoral, T/Gel, SebaMed etc. I even had a prescription given to me by a doctor of some pink gel I don't remember what it was, and I had to use it 3 days in a row then use it every other shampoo, and that stuff would work at first, but as soon as I went every other shampoo, my dandruff would come right back. And made my hair feel like straw. When it gets bad, it gets really bad too. So it almost seems ironic that Head and Shoulders, the most mainstream and commercial of dandruff shampoos, is the only thing that works for me. I mean like in 1 or 2 shampoos however bad it was, it will all just completely disappear from my scalp, as if I'd never had an issue. I started to realize that anything that has pyrithione zinc in it works, like Neutrogena has a 2-in-1 product called Daily Control, but it's really expensive plus I don't like 2-in-1 products. It's been a lifetime issue for me. And I almost feel like I'm "hooked" on H&S!


----------

